# Hello from Cardiff !



## Purplesu (Sep 5, 2016)

Hello all,

Me and my partner have just bought (maybe a month ago) our first motorhome, after saving and dreaming about it for a long time.

Our goal is to actually move and live full time in it along with our "children" (our 2 very spoiled cats)and this will be happening very soon. We have done a couple of trips - wild camping around Cardiff - and it's been very fun and also challenging. 

I look forward to exchange tips, advice, thoughts, etc with all of you,fellow adventurers.

Warm regards, :newhere:

Susana


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 5, 2016)

welcome  there is a lot to read here...   do a few searches first for particular topics that interest you.  I believe the Welsh lot on here have Meets now and again so you could look at those details on here and pop along to meet some of them....   mad as a box of frogs...   be warned !!!!   but fun with it   !!


----------



## Purplesu (Sep 5, 2016)

*Thanks Delicagirl*

Hey there,

thanks a lot - loads of information everywhere and a ton of new stuff to learn, but we are ready! 

We are actually Portuguese - living in Cardiff for 6 years now, me, and my partner, 15 years - but the Welsh were always lovely and welcoming, even if mad as a box of frogs ahahah

:dance:


----------



## The laird (Sep 5, 2016)

Welcome to you and your family.hope you enjoy the forum and exchange tips and exploits


----------



## Purplesu (Sep 5, 2016)

*Thanks The Laird!!*

Lovely to meet you! Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Penny13 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hello 
I am close to Cardiff live in my van and have a cat, we are that way this month if you fancy a chat


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 5, 2016)

purplesu  if you meet Penny  she is not allowed cake right now....   so  just have a cuppa   -  she'll thank you for that -  really !!


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi and welcome along to this great site.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 6, 2016)

Hello & Welcome,
Stay Safe, Have Fun, Remember the Good & The Not so good things that you encounter & above all Enjoy this exciting life experience you are all going to have...Catch you on the Boards.


----------



## Purplesu (Sep 6, 2016)

*Hey Penny!*



Penny13 said:


> Hello
> I am close to Cardiff live in my van and have a cat, we are that way this month if you fancy a chat



Hey Penny,

Thanks a lot for the invite, never know... We are still dealing with the move - having to work and pack stuff at the same time, what a nightmare!

How come you can't eat cake? 

How did your cat get used to living in a van? Was it complicated in the beginning? I do worry about ours, although they seem to be adapting.


----------



## Purplesu (Sep 6, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> purplesu  if you meet Penny  she is not allowed cake right now....   so  just have a cuppa   -  she'll thank you for that -  really !!



Was this about no cake?  Everyone should be allowed cake once in awhile!


:wave:


----------



## Purplesu (Sep 7, 2016)

phillybarbour said:


> Hi and welcome along to this great site.



Hey philly barbour,

Lovely to meet you too, this site seems really cool!

:wave:


----------



## Purplesu (Sep 7, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hello & Welcome,
> Stay Safe, Have Fun, Remember the Good & The Not so good things that you encounter & above all Enjoy this exciting life experience you are all going to have...Catch you on the Boards.



Hi Nesting Zombie - love your username!

Thanks for the welcome and for the advice 

:wave:


----------



## Acti (Sep 7, 2016)

:welcome: to the forum :drive:


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 7, 2016)

Purplesu said:


> Was this about no cake?  Everyone should be allowed cake once in awhile!
> 
> 
> :wave:



It's our back-handed insulting way of loving her and encouraging her not to eat cake as she is on a weight loss programme......    if you aint being insulted on here you probably are not "in" as yet   !!!  its a brilliant very funny supportive place is this .....


----------



## Purplesu (Sep 8, 2016)

*Hey Acti*



Acti said:


> :welcome: to the forum :drive:



Thanks, Acti, nice to meet you!

:camper:


----------



## Purplesu (Sep 8, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> It's our back-handed insulting way of loving her and encouraging her not to eat cake as she is on a weight loss programme......    if you aint being insulted on here you probably are not "in" as yet   !!!  its a brilliant very funny supportive place is this .....



Oh, I get it !

No cake then, don't want to be bring anyone any unnecessary temptations 

Hang in there, Penny, you can do it!!!


----------



## plasticflower (Sep 21, 2016)

:welcome:

Hi from another Welsh one! I currently live just outside Cardiff but moving more central in a couple of weeks.
If you're planning a meet up I'll eat Penny's cake! :tongue: :lol-053:

Good luck with everything!


----------

